# Extractor replacement bearings?



## kenargo (May 13, 2014)

I could be wrong but I thought that what made a bearing set food grade or not had to do more with the grease; use food-grade silicone and you are good. Ideally I guess they should be made of stainless-steel ideally. My extractor uses a stainless single ball bearing.

Just a thought...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

In many extractors, the bottom bearing is simply a single large stainless ball riding in a stainless 'cup'. The weight of the reel rides on top of the ball, and the cup is tall enough that the cup sides keep the axle of the reel in position. That ball is not captured - if you turn the extractor upside down, the ball will fall out. You can certainly buy replacement stainless balls, Maxant sells their 1/2" model for $5. I don't know offhand the best choice for the cup, but a stainless pipe cap _may _work.

An alternative is to get a non-sealed thrust bearing, and replace the installed grease with food grade grease. Perhaps something like this:
http://smile.amazon.com/flange-bear...5258&sr=8-8&keywords=flange+bearing+stainless

Often, the upper reel bearing on an extractor is a part of the drive assembly, so the reel can be lifted out after the drive assembly is removed. You can get an idea of how Maxant does it with this parts diagram:
http://www.maxantindustries.com/pdfs/1400P_Assembly.pdf


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Rader. Very helpful.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I am going to do this. And comments are welcome. I have some 5/8” nylon cutting board. I’ll take a block of that and put a shallow round depression into it and fasten it to the bottom of my container (a 44 gallon Brute food grade trash container). The nylon block will be my bearing. I am using all thread for the shaft. I will put an Acorn nut on the end of the all thread. The depression in the nylon will receive the round end of the Acorn nut. I’ll then add another layer of 5/8 nylon with a whole drilled all the way through. That will help keep the Acorn nut centered on the bottom block. That will be my bottom bearing. I’ll only be doing 4 or 5 medium supers so I think that might work.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

frankthomas said:


> I think I am going to do this. And comments are welcome. I have some 5/8” nylon cutting board. I’ll take a block of that and put a shallow round depression into it and fasten it to the bottom of my container (a 44 gallon Brute food grade trash container). The nylon block will be my bearing. I am using all thread for the shaft. I will put an Acorn nut on the end of the all thread. The depression in the nylon will receive the round end of the Acorn nut. I’ll then add another layer of 5/8 nylon with a whole drilled all the way through. That will help keep the Acorn nut centered on the bottom block. That will be my bottom bearing. I’ll only be doing 4 or 5 medium supers so I think that might work.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624130679622/

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?242211-My-MacGyver-Extractor/page2


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

My homemade 4 frame radial extractor is finished. Dry runs, literally, look great. I'll do a new post with pics and basic design comments. Thanks all for your input. It all went into the design.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is the post with my finished extractor and pics...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ame-radial-for-about-60&p=1151680#post1151680


----------

